# Doubt about Forge's Twin Cooler



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have a doubt about the Forge's Twin Cooler. Now I'm still with my stock K03 Turbo and I want to add the Forge twin cooler, but I have noticed that there are two different models of this Twin Cooler: 

1.- The first is the Twin Cooler for Golf MKV Edition 30 as well as the Pirelli Edition 
2.- The second and most common is for the Golf GTI and Jetta GLI MKV 

I'm planning in later on to swap my turbo for a K04 

So which would be the difference between these to intercoolers since I don't plan on having to buy later on other set of hoses for the intercooler. 

Are the hoses in both Intercoolers of different diameter, length or both? Since both use clamps to connect. 

And if I'm right the difference of diameter is on the side of both hoses where they connect to the OEM Intercooler (or Audi's S3 intercooler)? Or is it in the part that connects in one side to the discharge pipe and on the other to the throttle pipe? Or all of the above? 

In advance thank you very much. 

Best regards, 

Beto


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a doubt about the Forge's Twin Cooler. Now I'm still with my stock K03 Turbo and I want to add the Forge twin cooler, but I have noticed that there are two different models of this Twin Cooler:
> 
> ...


 Pretty simple answer really.

One comes with the Forge hoses for connection to the stock GTI IC, which connects with clipping hoses,and the other one comes with Forge hoses that connect to the S3 intercooler (since the S3/Pirelli/ED30 have a bigger S3 IC core), and they "slip over" the S3 IC pipe (not clip inside it).

The Twintercooler core is THE SAME, BUT...if you want to upgrade to an S3 IC to use together with the Forge, you'd have to "re purchase" the Forge hoses but for the S3 IC this time.

All of this has NOTHING to do with the turbo you are using, except perhaps the fact the turbo outlet is different, but that might have been an issue with stock IC hoses (perhaps different clip orientation).
The Forge connector "rotates", so you have no issues....

Enjoy a VERY nice cooler 
the other comes with hoses


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Pretty simple answer really.
> 
> One comes with the Forge hoses for connection to the stock GTI IC, which connects with clipping hoses,and the other one comes with Forge hoses that connect to the S3 intercooler (since the S3/Pirelli/ED30 have a bigger S3 IC core), and they "slip over" the S3 IC pipe (not clip inside it).
> 
> ...


 Hi GolfRS, 

You're the man! Indeed I already have the Audi S3 IC installed in my car, and as you say I only had to cut the clips that come in the hoses and just use a clamp instead in each one of them. So at first I thought on buying the S3/Pirelli/ED30 Twin Cooler version... Then I thought I most not have any issue with the side of the hoses that goes to directly to the intercooler in both cases. But if in the other side of both hoses there's a different diameter or length... That would be a pain in the... neck. 

So having by now already the Audi's S3 Intercooler, mounted in my car, I just have to buy directly the application of the S3/Pirelli/ED30 Twin Cooler with Forge... Right? 

Thanks again man! 

Regards, 

Beto


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi GolfRS,
> 
> You're the man! Indeed I already have the Audi S3 IC installed in my car, and as you say I only had to cut the clips that come in the hoses and just use a clamp instead in each one of them. So at first I thought on buying the S3/Pirelli/ED30 Twin Cooler version... Then I thought I most not have any issue with the side of the hoses that goes to directly to the intercooler in both cases. But if in the other side of both hoses there's a different diameter or length... That would be a pain in the... neck.
> 
> ...


 Sure no problem man.

Although a word of advice.

Check your hoses frequently cause those that have tried that (using the Forge Gti hoses on an S3 IC by just cutting them) have had issues with slipping off, and eventually ended up getting new Forge S3 hoses after all.

But as i said check them frequently at first to see how they are holding, and hopefully you won't
have an issue. :thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Forge's Twin Cooler for 30 Edition/ Pirelli/ S3 

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/images/products/FMINTED30.jpg 

Forge's Twin Cooler for GLI/GTI/SEAT Leon 

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/images/products/FMINTMK5.jpg 

Both use clamps right for connecting all the ends right? That was one of the reasons of my doubt. 

Thanks, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Sure no problem man.
> 
> Although a word of advice.
> 
> ...


 Thanks man! Indeed by now I just have the Audi S3 intercooler connected with the OEM cuted hoses! 

So now buying the set for the S3/30 Edition/Pirelli. 

At last I had that doubt since some friends of mine told me (I don't know if this is right) that neither the 30 Edition,Pirelli or SEAT Cupra had the intercooler of the Audi S3... As I told you I don't know. 


Thanks again, 

Beto


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Thanks man! Indeed by now I just have the Audi S3 intercooler connected with the OEM cuted hoses!
> 
> So now buying the set for the S3/30 Edition/Pirelli.
> 
> ...


 Let me make this easier for you...

If you have:

Stock Gti IC+Forge Intercooler (Forge Core relates to car model)-> you need the Forge Twintercooler Hoses for the Gti kit that come with adapters and clip INSIDE the Gti Intercooler

If you have:

S3 Intercooler+Forge Intercooler (again the Forge core is the same for the same car)->you need the Forge Twintercooler hoses for the S3 kit (regardless if you have the Gti Forge core) that slip OVER the S3 IC (and have no adapters )

So...

GTI Twintercooler Core+OEM Gti intercooler=Forge GTI twintercooler hoses
GTI Twintercooler Core+S3 intercooler=Forge S3 twintercooler hoses.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*Go ECS S3*

Why don't you go with the S3 intercooler for now until you do the turbo? 
Then add the forge K04 twintercooler. It comes with oem adapters, but you won't need them because it is indeed all hose clamping. You can really put some torque on those t-bolt hose clamps! 
I have awe's ko4 with the this exact intercooler set-up. 
On 91oct ko4 re-map I pulled 284.87whp and 363.75ft lbs torque. I just threaded on this forum(krazy K04 torque). 
dyno-charts: 
















One doesn't show torque because the dyno-op didn't know how to keep the dsg in gear, it kept downshifting. The other was after I showed him how to do the "hold the paddle shifter thing"


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Sure no problem man.
> 
> Although a word of advice.
> 
> ...


 
LOL I have had issues with hoses (and not just Forge). The factory clip connectors are excellent, but when you go aftermarket you typically get hoses that become slippery with oil, and are supplied with cheapo worm clamps. Not a good combo and far less reliable than the factory connectors. Make sure you occasionally check your worm clamps for tightness as they do work themselves loose again. T or constant torque clamps are better.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

bostonaudi1 said:


> LOL I have had issues with hoses (and not just Forge). The factory clip connectors are excellent, but when you go aftermarket you typically get hoses that become slippery with oil, and are supplied with cheapo worm clamps. Not a good combo and far less reliable than the factory connectors. Make sure you occasionally check your worm clamps for tightness as they do work themselves loose again. T or constant torque clamps are better.


 Thank you so much for the advise BostonAudi1, indeed when i buy the Twin Cooler I'm going to check out and buy some nice clamps as well. 

Best regards, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> Why don't you go with the S3 intercooler for now until you do the turbo?
> Then add the forge K04 twintercooler. It comes with oem adapters, but you won't need them because it is indeed all hose clamping. You can really put some torque on those t-bolt hose clamps!
> I have awe's ko4 with the this exact intercooler set-up.
> On 91oct ko4 re-map I pulled 284.87whp and 363.75ft lbs torque. I just threaded on this forum(krazy K04 torque).
> ...


 ROH ECHT, 

Thanks for the advise, and your'e right thats the way to go! Just than a friend is selling his Twin Cooler for GTI/GLI (K03 turbo) and I wanted to know what to do, since at one point I'm want to add the Forge's Twin cooler. 

Thanks again! 

Best regards, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Let me make this easier for you...
> 
> If you have:
> 
> ...


 Hi againGolfRS, 

Thanks again man for bringing out "The orange and apples" to explain me this! 

Best regards! 

Beto


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> ROH ECHT,
> 
> Thanks for the advise, and your'e right thats the way to go! Just than a friend is selling his Twin Cooler for GTI/GLI (K03 turbo) and I wanted to know what to do, since at one point I'm want to add the Forge's Twin cooler.
> 
> ...


 No prob, we're all here to help and learn from others experiences. Dubbers 4 dubbers, and all that. Peace


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> No prob, we're all here to help and learn from others experiences. Dubbers 4 dubbers, and all that. Peace


 Peace for you too Bro.! And I like when guys that know get humble, just like all in this post did, and explain it to someone not that experienced in one or many areas, with apples and oranges, instead of... Poor noob! 

Thanks again to everyone! 

Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

You would NOT buy the Edition30/Pirelli kit. 

You will need to order the standard MK5 kit, but special ordered with the S3-specific hoses. 

The cost is the same, but this is special order only. 

You can order it in this configuration through any one of our dealers, or from us directly. Our current holiday sale discounted pricing would indeed also apply.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You would NOT buy the Edition30/Pirelli kit.
> 
> You will need to order the standard MK5 kit, but special ordered with the S3-specific hoses.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much Mike, and as GolfRS said at first I also thought that the core must be the same and the thing might be something regarding to the hoses. 

Just to know and understand a little better, Which would be the difference between buying the Edition30/Pirelli kit, and the option you mentioned of the kit with standard MK5 kit, but special ordered with the S3-specific hoses. 

Thanks again, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> Why don't you go with the S3 intercooler for now until you do the turbo?
> Then add the forge K04 twintercooler. It comes with oem adapters, but you won't need them because it is indeed all hose clamping. You can really put some torque on those t-bolt hose clamps!
> I have awe's ko4 with the this exact intercooler set-up.
> On 91oct ko4 re-map I pulled 284.87whp and 363.75ft lbs torque. I just threaded on this forum(krazy K04 torque).
> ...


 Also thank you very much for the graph's! Your car must run pretty nice! 

Cheers, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You would NOT buy the Edition30/Pirelli kit.
> 
> You will need to order the standard MK5 kit, but special ordered with the S3-specific hoses.
> 
> ...


 Hi again Mike, 

I forgot to ask you which would be the "holiday sale discounted pricing" since I didn't see this at you're webpage. 

thanks again, 

Beto


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi again Mike,
> 
> I forgot to ask you which would be the "holiday sale discounted pricing" since I didn't see this at you're webpage.
> 
> ...


 It's not currently on our website, but it is advertised throughout the forums. 

We are offering the kits for $100 off. Our dealers are doing some special sales of their own as well, but you would need to contact them individually.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi MIke, 

Just saw this: 

"- All - All TWINtercooler kits - $100 off" 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Technik-Holiday-Sales&p=68915748#post68915748 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*roh echt's 0-120mph video*



BETOGLI said:


> Also thank you very much for the graph's! Your car must run pretty nice!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Beto


 I hesitate to show this. It really starts fires; because it was raining so I walked pretty easy through 1st trying not to spin. I shifted @ 5800rpm into 2nd. That's when you'll see the low-end torque. The thing literally jumps up to 60mph. I've spent some time timing my video and comparing it to [email protected]'s K04 video. Mine does look to have an edge at least on his. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSqWRDC3ffc


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*Easier to read/see dyno charts*

I pulled the hard to read charts from my previous post. They're easier to see now.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> I pulled the hard to read charts from my previous post. They're easier to see now.


It's awesome! Congrats man, it really eats the odemeter!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*AWE's 12.2 K04 1/4mi @115mph*

The power of K04:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> The power of K04:


Pretty amazing man! I'm still with my K04!

It really runs like hell!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*K04 HO's*

LUBBIN the DUBBIN IN MY K04 too. What's your mod list to date look like? Here's mine:
AWE edition 30 kit w/injectors / Autotech hpfp / Neuspeed intake & intercooler to throttle body pipe / AWE diverter valve relocate / ECS S3 intercooler / Forge K04 twintercooler / Techtonics Tuning turbo-back exhaust / GIAC K04 re-map / GIAC DSG re-map / TSW Nurburgring 18"x8" gunmetals / ECS stage 3 front brake kit / ECS rear rotors, braided lines / Hawk HPS pads / H&R super sport springs, 24mm rear sway bar, and 8mm spacers / BSH pendulum mount insert / smoked tails, signals, and side markers / ZIZA yellow fogs / Luminex yellow fog film / TM Tuning custom black and red front emblem.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> LUBBIN the DUBBIN IN MY K04 too. What's your mod list to date look like? Here's mine:
> AWE edition 30 kit w/injectors / Autotech hpfp / neuspeed intake & intercooler to throttle body pipe / AWE diverter valve relocate / ECS S3 intercooler / Forge K04 twintercooler / Techtonics Tuning turbo-back exhaust / GIAC K04 re-map / GIAC DSG re-map / ECS stage 3 front brake kit / ECS rear rotors, braided lines / Hawk HPS pads / H&R super sport springs, 24mm rear sway bar, and 8mm spacers / BSH pendulum mount insert / smoked tails, signals, and side markers / ZIZA yellow fogs / Luminex yellow fog film / TM Tuning custom black and red front emblem.


Dude awesome customization! Congrats! You forgot to mention your awesome VMR Rims!

Talking about performance here goes mine:

Performance:

Unitronic Stage II Tuned
Unitronic Stage II for the DSG
KMD HPFP internals
BSH Race Catch Can
BSH Intake with re-routed Big Forge's DV and Eurojet Amplification Pipe
Eurojet Throttle Pipe
Neuspeed Turbo Discharge pipe
Neuspeed Pulley
Bilstein's PSS10 Coilovers
H&R Sway front and rear Bars
Neuspeed rear Sway bar links
Cooling mist WAI System
Milltek Downpipe
Remus Catback
Forge's Waste Gate actuator
Audi S3 front mounted intercooler
Sprint Booster

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Dude awesome customization! Congrats! You forgot to mention your awesome VMR Rims!
> 
> AAAggghhh, no wheels listed. Thanks.
> They are actually TSW Nurburgring 18"x8" gunmetals. And I'm thinking of putting 19"s in the back keeping the 18"s in front, Comments?
> Nice list you got goin' there. Sounds sweet. Is the water, air , inj. diff from mater-meth?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> BETOGLI said:
> 
> 
> > Dude awesome customization! Congrats! You forgot to mention your awesome VMR Rims!
> ...


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> ROH ECHT said:
> 
> 
> > The WAI System is the same thing as the meth injection system, indeed WAI stands for Water Alcohol Injection.
> ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> BETOGLI said:
> 
> 
> > :bangheadon't know where 'air' came from. Thanks for the correction. I do want the 18front - 19rear look. phuk I hope I get it done soon. I'll share pic's when it happens. 18x8=19lbs & 19x8=20.5lbs
> ...


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

V peace


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ROH ECHT said:


> V peace


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You would NOT buy the Edition30/Pirelli kit.
> 
> You will need to order the standard MK5 kit, but special ordered with the S3-specific hoses.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Just sent yo a PM.

Happy New Year!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's not currently on our website, but it is advertised throughout the forums.
> 
> We are offering the kits for $100 off. Our dealers are doing some special sales of their own as well, but you would need to contact them individually.


I sent you a PM.

Thank you very much!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Responded!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Responded!



Thanks Mike!


----------

